# Piped or bottle gas in Alicante?



## nidelva (Nov 12, 2012)

Everyday life problems seem not to end in settling home in Spain. They may seem trivial for many who have gone through it and hope to have an advice on my New question.
What can be better as a gas solution in Alicante city? Our appartment has a connection to piped gas but our agent adviced to have gas bottles as they are cheaper in our situation when we shall come for holidays to Spain. 
Do they demand many documents when you sign a contract With gas Company in order to buy gas bottles?
I have found that 12,5 kg butan bottle COSTs about 17,5 euros.

Shall appreciate forum members opinions!


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

nidelva said:


> Everyday life problems seem not to end in settling home in Spain. They may seem trivial for many who have gone through it and hope to have an advice on my New question.
> What can be better as a gas solution in Alicante city? Our appartment has a connection to piped gas but our agent adviced to have gas bottles as they are cheaper in our situation when we shall come for holidays to Spain.
> Do they demand many documents when you sign a contract With gas Company in order to buy gas bottles?
> I have found that 12,5 kg butan bottle COSTs about 17,5 euros.
> ...


Yes bottled is best in your case as you are not always there & if you take this route remove the regulator from the bottle when going back home (safety)

Just take your passport/NIE to the Cepsa outlet where they will give you a contract there & then for a few euros. Repsol tend to be more strict and will often what a engineer to call to check all is well (as they should do) and once done will allow a contract if all is well.
IMO Repsol is the better route as they will then offer you an insurance/free (?) call out service for 5 years for around 60 euro which is good value I think, also if the fitter replaces any of your regulators with the Repsol items these are guaranteed for 5 years.


----------



## RichTUK (Oct 15, 2012)

VFR said:


> Yes bottled is best in your case as you are not always there & if you take this route remove the regulator from the bottle when going back home (safety)
> 
> Just take your passport/NIE to the Cepsa outlet where they will give you a contract there & then for a few euros. Repsol tend to be more strict and will often what a engineer to call to check all is well (as they should do) and once done will allow a contract if all is well.
> IMO Repsol is the better route as they will then offer you an insurance/free (?) call out service for 5 years for around 60 euro which is good value I think, also if the fitter replaces any of your regulators with the Repsol items these are guaranteed for 5 years.


Yeah definitely Cespa bottled gas in this City mate. Nah we leave ours connected up even when we go away. The regulators have off switches on them and they are safe. For peace of mind its up to you but I dont think it will make much of a difference either way Nidelva.

Yeh 17.5 is the goin rate for gas bottles.


----------



## nidelva (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks for your replies.
Is it safe to install gas bottle by ourselves the first time or it is better to invite People from Cespa or Repsol?


----------



## RichTUK (Oct 15, 2012)

See if you can get them to do it 1st, just to make sure everything is working right


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

It's not just the gas appliances and regulators that should be inspected before issuing a contract to supply bottled gas, but your home as well, to ensure that there is adequate ventilation which would allow the gas to escape in the event of a leak. Before Repsol issued our contract we had to have a ventilation grille fitted in our front door, which was the only place it could go as it had to be within a certain distance of the ground (apparently the gas is heavier than air so if it escapes it stays low) and as there is a step down into our kitchen from outside, meaning the outside ground level is higher than the floor inside, the ventilation grille could not go in the kitchen door or wall because it would have been too high off the floor.

Don't cut corners when it comes to safety, please, by dismissing such checks as "going over the top" or unnecessary bureaucracy. One of my neighbours, an elderly lady, was killed a few years ago in a gas explosion involving bottled gas in her home, and that really brought home to me how dangerous it can be if the proper safety measures aren't adhered to.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

I would also suggest that it would be very prudent to invest in a carbon monoxide detector.

Any property that we own where gas is used has one fitted as standard.

Remember that CO is a colourless and odourless gas and kills - fast.


----------

